
How to access iPhone/iPod Touch from Ubuntu - falava
http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-connect-iphoneipod-touch-using-usbin-karmicjauntyintrepidhardy.html
======
jackchristopher
A few people are still having problems. But it worked on my iPhone 3G first
gen. Thanks Matt Colyer and devs.

From the dev site:

 _the iPhone uses a proprietary database format to store song information and
playlists, simply copying extra music to the iPhone's filesystem without
updating this database will not work. `libgpod (svn)` and `gtkpod` can be used
to update and re-sign the song database and make new music show up on players
using firmware versions up to 1.3._

[http://matt.colyer.name/projects/iphone-
linux/index.php?titl...](http://matt.colyer.name/projects/iphone-
linux/index.php?title=Main_Page)

------
nailer
I did this for two years, got tired of it breaking on each firmware update,
and bought an HTC Hero.

How to access an Android device from Ubuntu:

1\. Plug it in.

~~~
falava
Yeah, I went the other route and bought a Mac mini, also for iPhone
development. The Apple user conversion plan works great:

iPod -> iPhone -> Mac mini or Macbook

